# Top-20 Quickest Cars that cost under $30k



## black99bimmer (Jun 3, 2006)

they discontinued the neon srt? wtf?????? DUMB DUMB!!!! that car was the best bang for the buck period!!!!( GOD I HATED THOSE LITTLE BASTARDS!!!) its a sad day for american tuners today.................


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

black99bimmer said:


> they discontinued the neon srt? wtf?????? DUMB DUMB!!!! that car was the best bang for the buck period!!!!( GOD I HATED THOSE LITTLE BASTARDS!!!) its a sad day for american tuners today.................


Neon SRT-4 had to be discontinued because the Neon was discontinued. The Caliber SRT-4 (ugly but so was the Neon SRT) is going to have as much as 300hp through the front tires. So I think American fwd tuners are going to be just fine


----------



## black99bimmer (Jun 3, 2006)

see, i need to keepm up with the tuners nowadays, but im still very partial to the dsm talons. felt like you were in a cockpit and the handling was amazing with just a few upgrades. and the power the can produce, well, if you have ever lined up with one you know what im talking about...........


----------



## Penforhire (Dec 17, 2005)

I helped my stepson modify his 2nd Gen DSM (Eclipse GS-T). A very pretty car to my eye (don't like the new ones) and its only real flaw IMO was front-wheel drive. Easy turbo system to play with.


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

The Pontiac GTO is currently selling new at $27k, so that belongs on the list.


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Dawg90 said:


> The Pontiac GTO is currently selling new at $27k, so that belongs on the list.


GM is going to stop GTO production. The 2008 Chevy Camero will replace the GTO.


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

MSRP: $30,000 or less

Standing ¼-mile Acceleration


Ford Mustang GT (300hp V-8, 5MT) _ 13.8 s @ 103 mph

Mitsubishi Evo X GSR (295hp I-4 Turbo, 5MT) _ 13.8 s @ 102 mph

Pontiac G8 GT (362hp V-8, 6AT) _ 

Pontiac Solstice GXP (260hp I-4 Turbo, 6MT) _ 14.0 s @ 99.3 mph

Saturn Sky Red Line (260hp I-4 Turbo, 6MT) _ 14.0 s @ 99.1 mph

Nissan 350Z (300hp V-6, 6MT) _ 14.1 s @ 101.8 mph

Nissan Altima 3.5 SE Coupe (270hp V-6, 6MT) _ 14.2 s @ 101.2 mph

Dodge Charger R/T (340hp V-8, 5AT) _ 14.2 s @ 101 mph

Chevy Impala SS (303hp V-8, 4AT) _ 14.2 s @ 101 mph

Subaru Legacy 2.5GT (250hp F-4 Turbo, 5MT) _ 14.2 s @ 96 mph


VW Passat 3.6 (276 hp V-6, 6AT) _ 14.3 s @ 101 mph

Mazdaspeed 3 (263hp I-4 Turbo, 6MT) _ 14.3 s @ 98.9 mph

Pontiac Grand Prix GXP (303hp V-8, 4AT) _ 14.3 s @ 98 mph

Dodge Caliber SRT4 (300hp I-4 Turbo, 6MT) _ 14.4 s @ 103 mph

Subaru Impreza WRX (224hp F-4 Turbo, 5MT) _ 14.4 s @ 94.7 mph

Toyota Camry SE V6 (268hp V-6, 6AT) _ 14.5 s @ 99.9 mph

Honda Accord V6 Coupe (268hp V-6, 6MT) _ 14.5 s @ 99.8 mph

Mitsubishi Eclipse GT (263hp V-6, 6MT) _ 14.5 s @ 99.3 mph

Saturn Aura XR (252hp V-6, 6AT) _ 14.5 s @ 97.7 mph

Toyota Avalon (280hp V-6, 5AT) _ 14.6 s @ 99 mph


----------

